# Teaser Out for iZotope RX 8



## Rory (Aug 31, 2020)

Right on time:


----------



## Rory (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m hoping that this is going to be a more substantive upgrade than RX7, on which I think a lot of people passed.

It will be interesting to see whether iZotope’s focus on expanding the market for its products to musicians results in somewhat lower RX8 pricing.

Historically, iZotope has given a free upgrade to people who purchased RX just before the next version, so someone who purchases RX7 now would get a free upgrade to RX8. For RX6 Advanced owners, the current price for RX7 is US$400


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 31, 2020)

I have RX7 and it's one of the best plugins I've ever bought. I'm sure the next version will be great but this video shows absolutely nothing. When a teaser for a new Video Game or TV show or Film gets released I get really excited. I just don't have that same level of excitement with plugin teaser videos. It's interesting how this kind of "cinematic" marketing has become a norm for pretty much everything now.

I mean, I don't get excited when a new Claw Hammer is advertised at B&Q. Maybe I should?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m one of those who passed on RX7 because the primary module I use most didn’t get much of a tweak.

However, I'm always interested in each new version to see what they’ve done and if it might be worth the upgrade.

I love RX and wouldn’t want to be without it, but so many of the modules are so good, it doesn't always feel like an upgrade is worth it (to me at least) unless there’s been some major overhaul. Certainly looking forward to their big reveal, though.


----------



## ironbut (Aug 31, 2020)

I also skipped 7 (had advanced since Rx3). 
Unless something is a "must have", I take advantage of their liberal upgrade pricing (the same price if you skip one or two versions).
Over the years (had it since it was first introduced), I've probably skipped more versions than I've bought. That's worked out fine for me.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Aug 31, 2020)

I hope they've added Dialogue Match to RX, and improved it a bit. It has the right idea it's just never been quite there for me, and having it Pro Tools only is a huge pain when you're using anything else. VST would work too but it feels better to just be totally in RX when you're doing RX things.


----------



## Rory (Aug 31, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> ut this video shows absolutely nothing. When a teaser for a new Video Game or TV show or Film gets released I get really excited. I just don't have that same level of excitement with plugin teaser videos. It's interesting how this kind of "cinematic" marketing has become a norm for pretty much everything now.
> 
> I mean, I don't get excited when a new Claw Hammer is advertised at B&Q. Maybe I should?



The main market for RX just wants to know that a launch is coming. Then they want to see a list of features.


----------



## Rory (Aug 31, 2020)

MikeK said:


> I’m one of those who passed on RX7



RX5 to RX6 brought huge improvements. RX7 was of interest to particular niches. I'm hoping that this will be major. My sense from RX7 is that they were hitting the limits of what they could do at the time, but they've had a lot of development time for RX8.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 1, 2020)

Rory said:


> RX5 to RX6 brought huge improvements.



That’s interesting because my first experience with RX was 5 and it didn’t work well for me. But the RX6 demo I tried was amazing and that’s when I purchased it.

By the way... a What’s New In RX8 video is up: 

What’s New in RX8


----------



## robgb (Sep 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I have RX7 and it's one of the best plugins I've ever bought. I'm sure the next version will be great but this video shows absolutely nothing. When a teaser for a new Video Game or TV show or Film gets released I get really excited. I just don't have that same level of excitement with plugin teaser videos. It's interesting how this kind of "cinematic" marketing has become a norm for pretty much everything now.
> 
> I mean, I don't get excited when a new Claw Hammer is advertised at B&Q. Maybe I should?


I have the elements version and IT's one of the best plugins I've ever bought.


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

MikeK said:


> By the way... a What’s New In RX8 video is up:
> 
> What’s New in RX8



That video is unlisted. Where did you find out about it? If it's accurate, there isn't a whole lot in RX 8 of interest to film and video sound editors, who are the product's main market. Very odd.

That's Geoff Manchester doing the voice over, who does all the iZotope videos, so there isn't much doubt about the video's authenticity. But sound editors watching this will be saying WTF.

The video also doesn't look to me like a final cut.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 1, 2020)

Rory said:


> That video is unlisted. Where did you find out about it? If it's accurate, there isn't a whole lot in RX 8 of interest to film and video sound editors, who are the product's main market. Very odd.
> 
> That's Geoff Manchester doing the voice over, who does all the iZotope videos, so there isn't much doubt about the video's authenticity. But sound editors watching this will be saying WTF.
> 
> The video also doesn't look to me like a final cut.



I’m a member of an RX Facebook group and the guy who runs it is a pro with RX. I imagine he got advanced notice and possibly gave out the link early. That video also links to an RX8 page, but sharing the video on FB might have been pre-mature on the guy’s part.

Based on the video and what I saw on the site, I’ll likely pass on this version.


----------



## thomasjdev (Sep 1, 2020)

RX8 is listed as available now on Izotope's site


----------



## Scalms (Sep 1, 2020)

whoa, that's two "greatest plugins I ever bought" comments in this thread alone! 

just curious what makes it this awesome? what is your favorite part? what do you use it for most? Is it best for just working with live recordings and/ or can you use it on orchestra mockups with sample libraries? 

I bought it earlier this year and haven't really explored it yet, so any input on what are the gems here and where to apply them would be valuable! thanks!


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

MikeK said:


> Based on the video and what I saw on the site, I’ll likely pass on this version.



That was my initial thought, but my upgrade price from RX6 Advanced to RX8 Advanced is not bad: $300.

Does anyone know what the upgrade price is from RX7 Advanced to RX8 Advanced?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 1, 2020)

robgb said:


> I have the elements version and IT's one of the best plugins I've ever bought.



It is easily one of the best plugins ever made. It’s one of these things that many won’t realise they need it... till they need it.

Some noise on a Snare? Someone coughing in background? A noise literally on top of an Acoustic Guitar? Mouth noises beyond sibilance? Room hum? Guitar hum? Wind in Dialogue? General sonic Dog Shit that needs Removing whilst keeping harmonics intact?

RX can get rid of all that. No hassle. Without a doubt I’ll be buying RX8. But that video did nothing for me. Maybe if they showed a Lute player perching on a stone in the basin of Niagra Falls and demonstrates removing the water and thunder noise then my skirt would have blown right up! 😂


----------



## MikeK (Sep 1, 2020)

Rory said:


> That was my initial thought, but my upgrade price from RX6 Advanced to RX8 Advanced is not bad: $300.
> 
> Does anyone know what the upgrade price is from RX7 Advanced to RX8 Advanced?



Yeah, mine from 6 to 8 is also $300. (Advanced) 

I’m just guessing, but it wouldn’t surprise me if that was the same price from 7 to 8 because when I was considering a 6 to 7 upgrade, it was that price. 

What’s nice is that you can apparently upgrade but still use an earlier version if you need to. (At least that’s what they told me some months back.) 

Because unless I hear more about tweaks to the other modules, I’m hesitant to mess with a workflow that works for me, even at a great price. Right now they’re focusing on the new stuff, but as the weeks go on, there might be more about smaller improvements to the other modules. 

Between that info and initial feedback on the new features, my credit card might be tempted to make an appearance.


----------



## Kent (Sep 1, 2020)

MikeK said:


> Yeah, mine from 6 to 8 is also $300. (Advanced)
> 
> I’m just guessing, but it wouldn’t surprise me if that was the same price from 7 to 8 because when I was considering a 6 to 7 upgrade, it was that price.
> 
> ...


iZotope products traditionally install as separate plug-ins per numerical version, so you should have no problem co-using these unless they’ve changed their process.


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

MikeK said:


> Yeah, mine from 6 to 8 is also $300. (Advanced)
> 
> I’m just guessing, but it wouldn’t surprise me if that was the same price from 7 to 8 because when I was considering a 6 to 7 upgrade, it was that price.
> 
> ...



There is no problem installing more than one version of RX. I've done it myself. Some people here don't really understand what RX is. It is a standalone app, not a plugin. With some DAWs, but not all, it's possible to round-trip with it. Round-tripping is not the same thing as what a plugin does. Some features of RX only work stand-alone. Using RX in conjunction with a film/video editor, editing sound for film/video being what it was designed for, is a whole other issue.

For me, two of the attractions of RX8 is that I can use it to process multichannel and 32-bit files. These are relatively recent needs that I'm currently handling outside RX. Handling these needs within RX will save time. By 32-bit processing, I mean the ability to process audio from certain Sound Devices and Zoom recorders that peaks above 0dB and is therefore clipped without special processing.

I expect that iZotope will release several videos over the next week on RX8 features. Most of these appear to be further incremental improvements on RX6. The features that are actually new will mostly interest musicians/music engineers. That said, my initial feeling is that there's enough there for me to pay $300 for an upgrade to RX8.


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Some noise on a Snare? Someone coughing in background? A noise literally on top of an Acoustic Guitar? Mouth noises beyond sibilance? Room hum? Guitar hum? Wind in Dialogue? General sonic Dog Shit that needs Removing whilst keeping harmonics intact?
> 
> RX can get rid of all that. No hassle.



"No hassle" may be overstating things a bit. There's quite a learning curve to using RX effectively, and in many cases it can improve sound but not fully fix the problem. To take one of your examples, dealing with wind hits on a dialogue track is quite a big problem. It isn't "click on an RX button" and the problem magically goes away.

There are also cases where one might prefer a manual approach. Geoff Manchester, who makes iZotope's videos, says in one of the videos on his personal channel that he prefers to deal with breaths manually. I happen to agree with him, and I've been using RX since RX3


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 1, 2020)

Rory said:


> "No hassle" may be overstating things a bit. There's quite a learning curve to using RX effectively, and in many cases it can improve sound but not fully fix the problem. To take one of your examples, dealing with wind hits on a dialogue track is quite a big problem. It isn't "click on an RX button" and the problem magically goes away.
> 
> There are also cases where one might prefer a manual approach. Geoff Manchester, who makes iZotope's videos, says in one of the videos on his personal channel that he prefers to deal with breaths manually. I happen to agree with him, and I've been using RX since RX3



I haven’t once said “click a button”.

Anyway. Yeah cool. Next release will be great no doubt.


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I haven’t once said “click a button”.
> 
> Anyway. Yeah cool. Next release will be great no doubt.



I think that you know perfectly well, as a matter of basic English usage, that putting quotation marks around that phrase was not about quoting you verbatim.

There is at least one person in this thread who has asked what RX does and what's involved in learning it. As someone who has used RX for many years, I don't want people to think that it can fix the problems that you listed, some of them quite complicated, "No hassle". That _is_ a direct quote


----------



## Rory (Sep 1, 2020)

MikeK said:


> Yeah, mine from 6 to 8 is also $300. (Advanced)
> 
> I’m just guessing, but it wouldn’t surprise me if that was the same price from 7 to 8 because when I was considering a 6 to 7 upgrade, it was that price.



Looks like you're right and that the upgrade from any RX Advanced to RX8 Advanced is $300.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks like they have removed RX standard from the Production suite.


----------



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

iZotope is doing a full court press to market RX beyond its core film/video user base. All four of the videos that it uploaded this morning are directed at musicians/engineers and podcasters. There are also lots of YouTube "influencers" posting videos with pretty much the same focus.

At some point, iZotope will post videos that tell film/video sound editors and designers why they should upgrade. Nothing yet. I guess the idea is to target potential new users/markets first.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 2, 2020)

this sounds nice


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 2, 2020)

I skipped RX6 & 7 and have been using 5 with no issues since it came out. Very tempted to upgrade to RX8 for $299, and I'm even considering the jump to $499 for the suite of post plugins.

Nectar 2 is still one of my favourites, and there are some nice tools thrown in that bundle too which, for the $200 extra, seems pretty reasonable. Insight 1 is currently broken on the newest version of Logic (Logic crashes if you try and reconfigure certain elements) and iZotope's rather unhelpful response was to 'buy Insight 2'


----------



## Kent (Sep 2, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> I skipped RX6 & 7 and have been using 5 with no issues since it came out. Very tempted to upgrade to RX8 for $299, and I'm even considering the jump to $499 for the suite of post plugins.
> 
> Nectar 2 is still one of my favourites, and there are some nice tools thrown in that bundle too which, for the $200 extra, seems pretty reasonable. Insight 1 is currently broken on the newest version of Logic (Logic crashes if you try and reconfigure certain elements) and iZotope's rather unhelpful response was to 'buy Insight 2'


It should be free...


----------



## easyrider (Sep 2, 2020)

Rory said:


> iZotope is doing a full court press to market RX beyond its core film/video user base. All four of the videos that it uploaded this morning are directed at musicians/engineers and podcasters. There are also lots of YouTube "influencers" posting videos with pretty much the same focus.
> 
> At some point, iZotope will post videos that tell film/video sound editors and designers why they should upgrade. Nothing yet. I guess the idea is to target potential new users/markets first.



I bought Music Production suite last year and it came with RX7...now if you buy music production suite it doesn’t ...


----------



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> I skipped RX6 & 7 and have been using 5 with no issues since it came out. Very tempted to upgrade to RX8 for $299, and I'm even considering the jump to $499 for the suite of post plugins.
> 
> Nectar 2 is still one of my favourites, and there are some nice tools thrown in that bundle too which, for the $200 extra, seems pretty reasonable. Insight 1 is currently broken on the newest version of Logic (Logic crashes if you try and reconfigure certain elements) and iZotope's rather unhelpful response was to 'buy Insight 2'



Just realise that Post-Production Suite locks you into a package upgrade. That's why I don't own it.

I think that InSight 2 has real benefits over the original. I purchased it on sale for US$99. If you don't purchase the Post-Production package, maybe wait for the next time it's discounted.


----------



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought Music Production suite last year and it came with RX7...now if you buy music production suite it doesn’t ...



I'm curious, did it include Standard or Advanced? Are you being offered a preferential upgrade price to RX8?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 2, 2020)

Rory said:


> I'm curious, did it include Standard or Advanced? Are you being offered a preferential upgrade price to RX8?



RX7 standard...I’m being offered to upgrade to RX8 for $149


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 2, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought Music Production suite last year and it came with RX7...now if you buy music production suite it doesn’t ...


Not according to the 'Coming Soon' page for MPS4. Halfway down it says "Includes the NEW RX 8 Standard, with an improved Music Rebalance and more."

If you buy/upgrade to MPS3 now, you get a free upgrade to MPS4 when it is released.









Music Production Suite 5 Plugin Bundle | iZotope


Music Production Suite 5 Universal Edition includes the new Ozone 10 Advanced, RX 10 Standard and Neutron 4 mixing suite. Launched in June, the Universal Edition was created for customer to buy all iZotope's flagship releases in 2022 without having to upgrade. Also includes surround reverbs...




www.izotope.com


----------



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

Here are two reasons why I'll upgrade from RX6 Advanced to RX8 Advanced in the next couple of days.

The first screen capture is a stereo recording with two mikes spaced AB and a third centre mike. Lately, I've been recording with as many as five microphones. RX6 can only process two channels.

The second screen capture is a major storm that I recorded with quite new technology that makes clipping a non-issue, which is good, because an awful lot of the peaks in the photo are above 0dB. RX8 works with this technology, which means that I don't have to take a file like this into another application.

I only started needing these features about five months ago. I held off on buying RX7, figuring that RX8 would be released this month. Sure enough 

Playing with the RX8 trial version today, it's also noticeably zippier.

For US$300, I'm in.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Insight 1 is currently broken on the newest version of Logic (Logic crashes if you try and reconfigure certain elements) and iZotope's rather unhelpful response was to 'buy Insight 2'


If the fault is on Apple's side then why should iZotope fix an old version?
With all the changes with macOS and Logic I am on the side of the developers.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 2, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I bought Music Production suite last year and it came with RX7...now if you buy music production suite it doesn’t ...


It still listed RX 7 earlier today if you looked at the detailed specs for MPS 3.


----------



## Rory (Sep 2, 2020)

I just purchased an RX6 Advanced to RX8 Advanced upgrade from JRR. This is my first time dealing with them. U.S. and Canadian purchasers who are figuring on $299 plus tax will discover that JRR is an attractive option. The transaction went fine. No delay at all in RX8 authorisation via the iZotope Product Portal. This is the VI-Control JRR thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...nd-music-production-suite.97958/#post-4632807

Weslake Pro has posted a good video on using RX8 to address problems in recordings of the human voice. The video deals with run of the mill issues, nothing complicated, and I like the stress on using good judgment. It sounds like Westlake will be doing more of these.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 2, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> this sounds nice




While I don’t have a work-related use for it, I used to always want to remove vocals from rock songs and have instrumental versions. Not sure I would justify $300 just for that, but if I do end up upgrading for other reasons, removing vocals is the first thing I’m playing with.


----------



## ag75 (Sep 2, 2020)

easyrider said:


> RX7 standard...I’m being offered to upgrade to RX8 for $149


If you use the code GROUP on JRRShop it’s only $125 and some change.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 3, 2020)

ag75 said:


> If you use the code GROUP on JRRShop it’s only $125 and some change.



Any idea how long this promo lasts for?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 3, 2020)

Rory said:


> Just realise that Post-Production Suite locks you into a package upgrade. That's why I don't own it.
> 
> I think that InSight 2 has real benefits over the original. I purchased it on sale for US$99. If you don't purchase the Post-Production package, maybe wait for the next time it's discounted.



Thanks for the heads up, I've just emailed iZotope for clarity on this. If that's the case, that's not ideal. I'm getting into more surround work so the reverbs that come with the Post Suite are quite appealing, as is a functioning version of Insight, and Nectar 3. Dialogue Match isn't of much use to me as I don't use Pro Tools, but apart from that, all looks like things I'd use.


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've just emailed iZotope for clarity on this. If that's the case, that's not ideal. I'm getting into more surround work so the reverbs that come with the Post Suite are quite appealing, as is a functioning version of Insight, and Nectar 3. Dialogue Match isn't of much use to me as I don't use Pro Tools, but apart from that, all looks like things I'd use.



It would be great if you could follow up when you hear back from iZotope. If the Post-Production Suite elements qualify for individual upgrades at the most attractive rates, that would be good to know.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 3, 2020)

Rory said:


> It would be great if you could follow up when you hear back from iZotope. If the Post-Production Suite elements qualify for individual upgrades at the most attractive rates, that would be good to know.


Will do, although it might be a while...


----------



## Rory (Sep 3, 2020)

Mike Thornton knows RX cold. Unfortunately, he hasn't done a tutorial series since RX5, but this overview of RX8 is a good introduction:


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 15, 2020)

My email from 3rd September went unanswered, so I just tried their live chat on their website and got an instant response. With the below in mind, I can't see a downside to upgrading from RX to PPS.

*iZotope Customer Service: *When you purchase Post Production Suite, you can upgrade any of the plugins within the Suite individually. So if you would like to upgrade just the RX plugin in the future, you can do that.

*Me: *So just to confirm, right now I can upgrade RX for $299 as I am an RX Advanced customer _OR_ I can upgrade from RX to the Post-Production Suite for $499. If I do the latter, when RX9 comes out I can upgrade just that product for the $299 (or equivalent) price - ie. it still sees it as an RX Advanced to RX Advanced upgrade path?

*iZotope Customer Service: *This is correct, yes.

*Me: *Please can you also just confirm for me what the current price is for someone who owns PPS4 (the previous version) just to upgrade to RX 8 Advanced. Is it $299?

*iZotope Customer Service:* Yes, this is correct. It is also $299 to upgrade from PPS 4 to PPS 5


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 17, 2020)

Has anyone managed to find a better price than direct in the UK? I was going to go for the JRRShop Group Buy but it's not available in the UK due to JRR Shop not being set up for VAT - Specifically looking at the Post-Production Suite upgrade which is $499 direct.

Edit: $499 + Taxes, so $593.81 total


----------



## PeterBaumann (Sep 17, 2020)

Cheapest I've found for the PPS5 is through Sweetwater who are offering the suite for $499 (no freebies that Plugin Boutique have) and there don't seem to be any taxes added at checkout for UK purchases, so that works out at about £388.

Plugin Boutique: £429 and the price includes iZotope Trash 2 & UJAM Carbon. NB. it seems this freebie is valid on any purchases, so if you want the freebies, you'd probably be better off buying PPS5 at Sweetwater and buying one of the really cheap products from Plugin Boutique to get the freebies.

iZotope direct is offering just the Suite for £438.22 with a 5% voucher (appeared as a pop-up when I added it to my basket and went to use another browser tab).


----------

